# Abandoned Manor Farm House (V. Pic Heavy!)



## neill (Mar 10, 2011)

This abandoned Farm Manor House is truly amazing, and was a complete nightmare...more of the nightmare later. 

It's part of a larger farm which is also abandoned, as I have so many photos of this place I will report on the farm itself later. 

All was going well as I approached and began snapping away with my main camera when I then found that the battery was dead. No problem I reached for my small pocket camera and carried on snapping away, when...the battery on this camera also died. I was then left with my iPhone to take what pictures I could. The camera built-in to the phone is, well.. CR*P! So sorry for the poor quality interior shots. I also had no torch so I used the flash on the phone as a torch. To take pictures I had to switch off the torch on the phone, stand in total darkness and then switch onto camera mode, point the phone in what I though was the right direction, take a picture, then check the picture, then repeat the process for each picture. After standing in the dark for over an hour the 'Hammer House of Horror' look of the place started to dawn on me..

























And now inside...
























































The bathroom floor has rotted away as there is mains water pouring out from the plumbing. The roll-top bath has fallen through two floors down to the basement. Look at the loo, it's hanging from the plumbing pipes, with no floor under it.




















The front door.








Down to the basement.. I didn't have the guts to go down there!








And this is where I nearly dropped my load... I was standing in total darkness and took the next picture, I then stood there and checked the shot... look at the shaddow across the middle of the picture...




On the way back





*2nd Visit *- I went back this with a friend of mine, and a working camera flash! We did the whole place this time and went down into the cellar with high power LED torches. Here's a few extra pics of this second visit





























































Enjoy!

N.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 10, 2011)

:week::week::week:Thanks for sharing, looks a very eerie place, but one would love to walk around. Well done to you, think there's probably a lot of people that wouldn't make it past the front door!


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 11, 2011)

wow - rather you than me..
the place looks so scary

and well done on your pics - considering you were only left with an iphone to ake pics in the dark they aint half come out well.....adds to the effect of the place.....


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the look of this place!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gingrove (Mar 11, 2011)

Youv'e got to go back with a torch to see whats in the basement! could be all sorts of interesting things down there :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 11, 2011)

Great looking place, if rather like a haunted house, did you open the trunk in the 6th indoor pic and a ghost jumped out  

Not in Lincolnshire/Norfolk by any chance is it?

-RR


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great explore, and the pics are pretty good considering the hassle you had.


----------



## neill (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. The place is in Gloucestershire. 

As for the basement, I plan to go back with BIG torch. The last time I did a place like this with a friend of mine, we found in an attic room a fully dressed tailors dummy layed out on a bed. At first we though it was a decapitated body on the bed!

When I go back, with a camera and a fully charged battery, I will post the pictures together with the farm pictures later. The farm is almost as good as the house.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 11, 2011)

neill said:


> The bathroom floor has rotted away as there is mains water pouring out from the plumbing. The roll-top bath has fallen through two floors down to the basement. Look at the loo, it's hanging from the plumbing pipes, with no floor under it.



Mains water still on? Good grief! Water companies really don't have a clue.



neill said:


> And this is where I nearly dropped my load... I was standing in total darkness and took the next picture, I then stood there and checked the shot... look at the shaddow across the middle of the picture...



What am I looking for? I can't see anything.


----------



## s21-slm (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats a great looking place, i love the old symbol and date on the outside.

Would be amazing to see it restored


----------



## neill (Mar 11, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Mains water still on? Good grief! Water companies really don't have a clue..



I know, there was some post in the outside letter box, including a request from e-On asking to come and read the electricity metre!




RichardH said:


> What am I looking for? I can't see anything.



The shaddows across the centre of the photo - it wasn't my doing!

.


----------



## kat69 (Mar 13, 2011)

neill said:


> Thanks for the comments. The place is in Gloucestershire.
> 
> As for the basement, I plan to go back with BIG torch. The last time I did a place like this with a friend of mine, we found in an attic room a fully dressed tailors dummy layed out on a bed. At first we though it was a decapitated body on the bed!
> 
> When I go back, with a camera and a fully charged battery, I will post the pictures together with the farm pictures later. The farm is almost as good as the house.



Looks a great place what a find where abouts in gloucs is it! Kind of reminds me of potters manor i love that manor x


----------



## Pugstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Love It, fantastic place, toilet looks a little iffy lol, I bet you had to watch your footing, great explore


----------



## nelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice find mate, Can't wait to see the re visit.

This is exactly why I never go out without a compact , oh yes, ain't I a smart arse


----------



## nelly (Mar 15, 2011)

You do find some nice stuff mate, I've just remembered your tree house post


----------



## neill (Mar 25, 2011)

I have just added a few pictures of a 2nd visit I made with a friend. They are tagged onto the end of my original report. As you will see we found a few little black friends there!

N.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Loads of cool oldskool bits to photograph. nice find!


----------



## hnmisty (Mar 27, 2011)

Rather you than me! (I wouldn't have made it very far with only a camera flash to see the way...I've seen the Dr Whos with the weeping angels... 

Good optical illusion with the tile shot when you scroll down past it! Looks a very interesting place, thanks for being brave!


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Done Neill,
Considering all the hassle you had in getting the pics for us to share, you rate a ten out of ten, I was enjoying it until the pic of what looks like Bats?, if they were Bats? My advice is to inform the local Bat Group. (There will be one) who will be delighted with your find and you will get a gold star.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## weldybren (Mar 29, 2011)

stunning!
and untouched! 
why can't they all be like this


----------



## Anotherworld (Apr 7, 2011)

really great!


----------



## scribble (Apr 8, 2011)

smiler said:


> Well Done Neill,
> Considering all the hassle you had in getting the pics for us to share, you rate a ten out of ten, I was enjoying it until the pic of what looks like Bats?, if they were Bats? My advice is to inform the local Bat Group. (There will be one) who will be delighted with your find and you will get a gold star.
> Thanks for sharing.



Absolutely. Amazing picture of the roost. It needs protecting.


----------



## feindus (Apr 10, 2011)

*ghosts?*

have you guys ever come across old spirits or apparitions in your explorations


----------



## penance (Apr 12, 2011)

Please dont take pictures of bats, the lights can disturb them and they can wake up when they shouldnt.


----------



## penance (Apr 12, 2011)

feindus said:


> have you guys ever come across old spirits or apparitions in your explorations



How can you come across something that does not exist?


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 12, 2011)

You certainly have bigger plums than me (mind you... that would make sense)
Anywho... In a way I think your makeshift camera pictures add to the atmosphere more than the ones from the second visit, the slightly grainy affect just makes it even creepier.
As for the basement... oh hell no!!!!

The bats are a great find and certainly should be protected so I agree on bringing them to someone's attention.


----------



## washington001 (Apr 6, 2022)

neill said:


> Thanks for the comments. The place is in Gloucestershire.
> 
> As for the basement, I plan to go back with BIG torch. The last time I did a place like this with a friend of mine, we found in an attic room a fully dressed tailors dummy layed out on a bed. At first we though it was a decapitated body on the bed!
> 
> When I go back, with a camera and a fully charged battery, I will post the pictures together with the farm pictures later. The farm is almost as good as the house.


I live in Gloucestershire I would love to know were it is


----------



## washington001 (Apr 6, 2022)

washington001 said:


> I live in Gloucestershire I would love to know were it is


My email is [email protected] I won’t tell others were it is


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 6, 2022)

washington001 said:


> My email is [email protected] I won’t tell others were it is



Not really how it works Im afraid, its highly unlikely anyone will give you locations without knowing who you are & with no posts of your own.
Additionally the post is from 2011 its highly unlikely the place is still there or still abandoned


----------

